# Amplificador con tda2040 +  pcb + lista de componentes



## chechorueda (Dic 16, 2007)

Señores gracias a todos uds ya he podido armar un monton de amplificador, y la verdad que este mundo es una belleza, y como me aproveche de sus conocimientos, pues pienso retribuir algo de la ayuda q me dieron, posteando poco a poco los amplificadores q arme, con sus debidos pcbs, lista de componentes, precios en $ de colombia para q se hagan una idea, los amplificadores q postee estan completamente probados, asi q solo es marcar la placa y hacerlo, me tome el tiempo para diseñar las pcbs lo mas minusculas posibles, conservando la calidad, para q nuestros proyectos sean mucho mas sencillos, y menos estorbosos, las pcbs estan en PCB WIZARD. 

empezamos con mi consentido el TDA2040 da unos 20w en 4 ohm, la distorcion es minima, suena lindo, lo recomiendo mucho, mueve un parlante de equipo de sonido inmenso y es muy sencillo y barato.

La fuente debe ser partida con punto medio de 12+0+12, que al rectificarla nos dara 18+-, que es lo optimo para q el amplificador corra a su mejor desempeño.


TDA2050, utiliza el mismo pbc, del tda2040, solo es cambiar el integrado por el tda2050, y listo, las diferencias:

da 30w de salida
la alimentacion puede ser de 25v, suebiendo asi el rendimiento del amplificador, tambien sirbe con el de 12+0+12, pero recomendado usar un transformador de 16+0+16, o 14+0+14.


Adjunto el archivo para q lo abran en el PCB WIZARD, suerte a todos, y gracias por su ayuda, poco a poco subire todos los tda de esta clase, puesto q son tremendamente baratos y excelentes, proximamente: TDA2052 60W

los precios para q se hagan una idea, esto es lo maximo q se puede gastar.

--------------------------------------
TDA 2052 4000
7 RESISTENCIAS 700
5 FILTROS 2700
2 CONECTORES 1200
3 CERAMICOS 300
1 PLACA 1000
1 ACIDO 1000
1 DISIPADOR 1500
PAPELERIA 1000
ESTAÑO 1000
------
14400
---------------------------------------
TDA2040 1500
4 RESISTENCIAS 400
3 FILTROS 1300
3 CONECTORES 1000
3 CERAMICOS 300
1 PLACA 1000
1 ACIDO 1000
1 DISIPADOR 1000
PAPELERIA 1000
ESTAÑO 1000
------
9500


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 2, 2008)

hola la resistencia r4 es de 4.7 ohm  o 4.7kohm

esop gracias


----------



## luiselelectronico (Mar 25, 2008)

Es de 4.7 ohms la r4. Mi primer amplificador lo arme con un TDA2002. Era de 8W con una distorsion enorme. El segundo fue con un TDA2040 y este me dejo totalmente satisfecho por que tiene buena potencia y una fidelidad enorme. Ahora estoy haciendo un sistema de audio 5.1 basandome en un TDA2050 con configuracion BTL (puente). Despues les cuento como me fue. Saludos!


----------



## takeuno (Jul 3, 2008)

el transformador, ya esta rectificado por un puente de diodo?
o no es necesario. al circuitpo pcb wizard le falta la parte de circuito lineal , como lo puedo hacer. Gracias de ante mano por el circuito lo realizare.


----------



## joako666 (Jul 3, 2008)

Deves hacer una fuente simetrica con un transformador 18x18 esto quiere decir que tiene un tap central del cual a los otros dos cables da 18 v.
si consigues un transformador de 18v simple puedes hacer un doblador de tensión como el que se explica en la siguiente direccion

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_c_amp1.php

saludos


----------



## takeuno (Jul 4, 2008)

esta bueno el circuito del pcb, quiero modificar el circuito  y necesito el circuito de simbolos, trata de colocarlo como descarga. de antemano muchas gracias.(estoy comprando los materiales)


----------



## joako666 (Jul 6, 2008)

Aqui esta el pcb del doblador de tensión para no tener que usar transformador con tap central

saludos


----------



## eskor_fdr (Jul 10, 2008)

queeria saber que diferencias hay entre el doblador ese q postiastee y un transformador de punto medio....osea que ventajas tiene el transformador de punto medio sobre el circuito que subiste....porque la verdad conviene,,, ...

disculpen de nuevo por favor... me podrian decir la diferencia de dolar a pesos colombianos...muchas gracias...


----------



## joako666 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bueno, el transformador con punto medio permite hacer una fuente de onda completa mientras que el doblador de tension es de media onda. 
En circuitos de presicion se nota la diferencia, pero si se usan condensadores altos no se nota la diferencia en los amplificador.

en cuanto al cambio de moneda aqui esta eata pagina para eso

http://www.gocurrency.com/conversor...ambio moneda dólar&CMP=SFS-70160000000CwVRAA0


saludos


----------



## SA7AN (Ago 21, 2008)

luiselelectronico dijo:
			
		

> Es de 4.7 ohms la r4. Mi primer amplificador lo arme con un TDA2002. Era de 8W con una distorsion enorme. El segundo fue con un TDA2040 y este me dejo totalmente satisfecho por que tiene buena potencia y una fidelidad enorme. Ahora estoy haciendo un sistema de audio 5.1 basandome en un TDA2050 con configuracion BTL (puente). Despues les cuento como me fue. Saludos!




Esperare el circuito en btl


----------



## randall (Sep 14, 2008)

tengo una pregunta, yo tengo un TDA2030 lo puedo colocar en este circuito?


----------



## leop4 (Sep 15, 2008)

si el 2030 2040 y 2050 son todos iguales. asi que anda nomas jeje.


----------



## SA7AN (Sep 28, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> si el 2030 2040 y 2050 son todos iguales. asi que anda nomas jeje.



No son iguales, pero si compatibles. varia la potencia entregada, segun el modelo del integrado, mas información en las datasheets correspondientes a cada integrado.

Por cierto estoy armando un circuito en BTL con tda 2030. alguien ha armado un circuito de estos. porque googleando encontre este esquematico. ni bien lo armo les cuento, la pcb solo mide 5 x 3 cm.

En estos dias lo armo y creo un tema sobre este amplificador. quisiera saber si alguien lo ha probado.

Saludos.


----------



## Asterix (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola chechorueda, un gustazo. He armado algo con TDA y realmente me encanta la respuesta que tienen estos integraditos, se portan perfecto. Te pregunto si te fuera posible poner el archivito de la placa en otro formato que no sea pcb ya que no poseo el programa, tal vez en pdf, autocad, corel, word, alguno. Te mando mis saludos y gracias.


----------



## jorge noboa (Ene 7, 2009)

Saludos puedes pasarme ese amplificador con el 2050 yo soy fanatico del 2040


----------



## treblo (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola me estoy armando un amplificado estereo con 2 TDA2040 con un preamplificado TDA1524 y tambien unos vumetros para cada canal con el integrado lm3915 la pregunta es que transformador me conviene usar osea de cuantos Ampers lo tendria que pedir


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 22, 2009)

Fíjate en las hojas de datos de cada integrado y suma las corrientes calculo que con 5 amp vas a andar bien

Ya que estamos 
Tengo dos tda2040 funcionando por separado quería saber si para conectarlo en puente lo único que tengo que hacer es conectar una R de 22k y conectar la bocina en el pin 4 de cada integrado?
Sin modificar algo más?

la fuente es de +-12v 4A por rama rectificado con un puente de diodos de 6A y 4700µf y100nf de filtrado

Quiero saber si es así para desarmar mi potencia


----------



## chacarock (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola master, lo conseguiste en santiago al integrado este?

donde y a cuanto,  tengo un transformador de dicroica que supongo puedo aprovechar en este integradio,


saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 17, 2009)

lo consegui en ac componentes a $10 mangos, despues me fui a barchini y estaba $6 :x 
parece que es cuestion de suerte, por que el otro dia mi hermano compro a $6 en donde antes estaba $10  
el transformador es mecanico?


----------



## chacarock (Ago 17, 2009)

Hoal master, si es mecanico, va! en realidad no lo desarme esta con la lamparita en la carcaza, pero es muy pesado, en relidad estaba pensando en usar dos tda en BTL (osea puente) hacerlos trabajar en 24 con 2 trafitos de dicroica, osea ponerlos en serie como fuente partida de -12 0 +12 lastima que se desperdiciaria mucha potencia del transformador, porque son de 55w por lo menos cada uno

gracias por data saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 18, 2009)

al conectarlo en puente la corriente se multiplica por 4
yo utilice los transformadores de dicroica en serie, para tener +-16V rectificados
el único inconveniente es que calientan bastante

esta es la única opción que nos queda, por que comprar un transformador de 24+24 2A sale $140 aprox.
y estos lo conseguís los 2 por $50


----------



## chacarock (Ago 18, 2009)

Master, no pensaste en hacer tus propios transformadores, yo estoy buecando, algun proveedor que haga envios, por lo menos de las chapas de silicio

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2009)

¿Llamaste acá?

http://www.bestsound.com.ar/transformadores.htm


Un 24+24/2A dice estar a US$ 7,3+IVA. Lejos de los $140...
Tiene un presupuestador online que te puede servir, pero no anda para potencias muy altas (esa es la contra) y no sé si hacen envíos.
Aclaro que no les he comprado, pero parece una buena opción.


Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 19, 2009)

la verdad si ando con ganas de armarme un transformador, pero tengo 0 experiencia   , nunca bobine nada, se masomenos como se hace solo seria cuestión de investigar
habría que ver también cuanto costaría un transformador mas el envío desde Bs. As hasta aquí, y comparar cuanto costaría hacerlo


----------



## chacarock (Ago 19, 2009)

Mr Cacho: muchisimas gracias, por la data, ud. presente como siempre

Masterofpupets: por lo que lei en los temas de transformadorramdores del foro, siempre conviene bobinarse un transformador , siempre cuando lo hagamos bie claro, que comprar uno, o hacer bobinar uno, yo ando preguntando por aca, por las dudas alguien tenga un transformador quemado para rehacer poero nada, 

saludos

edito:

    resien entre en Bestsound, laverdad que esta muy barato, mende un mensaje e ver que onda, mas que nada para consultar si hacen envios, pero viendo caracteristicas tienen, transformadores de 45 + 45_ 5A  a 24 verde,  que algo se puede hacer conesos valores y meparece bastante conveniente el precio

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2009)

De nada.

Comentá cómo te va con esta gente, si es que les comprás algo.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Ago 30, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhh no pasa nada con los de bestsound, no me contestaron, ya les mande dos mails, seguire intentando

saludos


----------



## mauro27 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola comunidad del foro electrónica, me arme un amplificadorf. con un TDA 2030, la calidad barbara por su pocos componentes etc. 
Lo instale en mi auto y tira los parlantes perfectos, estoy en proyecto de armar el TDA2052, veremos que sucede jejeje....

Bueno saludos.


----------



## lesther341 (Oct 13, 2009)

hola alguien de ustedes me podria decir de cuanto tendria que ser la corriente minima que deberia entregar el transformador para que funcione el circuito optimamente 

gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 13, 2009)

Mirá entre los destacados de Gran Señal un post de Fogonazo que se llama "Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio"

Saludos


----------



## lesther341 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Mirá entre los destacados de Gran Señal un post de Fogonazo que se llama "Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio"
> 
> Saludos



ps que excelente gracias me sirvió de mucho gracias gracias gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 14, 2009)

De nada.

Ahora te toca a vos dar una mano: Hacé click en el link del final de mi firma y doná comida gratis para comedores infantiles.
No te cuesta nada de dinero, sólo el click.

Saludos y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola, el 'doblador de tensión' que puso joako666 servirá para el coche (reemplazando el trafo por la batería) o para obtener 12+12 necesito 24v y los condensadores sirven para hacer una 'tierra virtual'?

Bueno... edito esto jeje en la hoja de datos del tda2030 por ejemplo, en notas de aplicación se dan ejemplos de como usarlo con fuente partida y como usarlo con fuente simple.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, el 'doblador de tensión' que puso joako666 servirá para el coche ......


No te sirve.
Esa fuente con rectificación de media onda solo trabaja con entrada de tensión alterna.
Además es poco aconsejable para trabajar con altos consumos, ya que el rizado se hace demasiado grande o hay que poner demasiados faradios para compensar.


----------



## jabaki (Dic 12, 2009)

de cuantos V le debo poner la fuente a el tda2040?


----------



## chacarock (Dic 13, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Mirá entre los destacados de Gran Señal un post de Fogonazo que se llama "Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio"
> 
> Saludos


 

saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## Cacho (Dic 13, 2009)

Antes de leer el post de Fogonazo, leé el primer post Jabaki.
Nótese que dije "antes de". Ambas cosas deberían ser leídas.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## jabaki (Dic 13, 2009)

soy inexperto en esto de las fuentes, a que se refiere con eso de 

--da 30w de salida
la alimentacion puede ser de 25v, suebiendo asi el rendimiento del amplificador, tambien sirbe con el de 12+0+12, pero recomendado usar un transformador de 16+0+16, o 14+0+14--

me lo podrian explicar d ela manera mas clara porfavorr. gracias


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

jabaki dijo:


> ...tambien sirbe con el de 12+0+12, pero recomendado usar un transformador de 16+0+16, o 14+0+14--
> me lo podrian explicar d ela manera mas clara porfavorr. gracias


Vas a una casa de electrónica y pedís un transformador de 16+16V, que es lo mismo que uno de 32V con toma central, y una potencia de 45 a 50W
Si es muy caro o no tienen, pedís uno de 14+14V (o 28V con toma central) y unos 40W (quizá tengan de 15+15V, sirven también).
Si también es caro, uno de 12+12V (calculá vos cómo sería con toma central, que es simple) y los 40W de antes, poco más o menos.

Listo el tema del transformador.

Una vez superado este paso, derechito al post de Fogo sobre las fuentes y vas a aprender cómo usarlo.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Dic 20, 2009)

se acuerdan de esto?



> mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhh no pasa nada con los de bestsound, no me contestaron, ya les mande dos mails, seguire intentando


 
bueno estube averiguando y buscando y encontre esto



> *Transformadores En General (fabrica)*
> 
> *Buenos dias, Hacemos envio a todo el pais.Transformador 220/40+40Vac 3A $ 108.- Saludos*




aqui lo encuentran
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-72527224-transformadores-en-general-fabrica-_JM_

PD: si esta off topic o muy grande las letras, mil perdones y lo borran, gracias

un abrazo a todos y Felices fiestas


----------



## rlcapo (Feb 10, 2010)

el circuito pcb es del datasheet del integrado?


----------



## vanore (Jul 14, 2010)

Disculpen por revivir el thread,les hago una pregunta,ayer termine mi amplificador de 40 w 2 canales y queria preguntarles como bajo el ruido,cuando aumento el volumen se nota bastante el ruido,hay forma de disminuirlo?


----------



## chacarock (Jul 15, 2010)

puffff, un monton
pero,pon mas espesificaciones, con que lo alimentas, que circuito usaste, en que gabimete lo pusiste, pero en general, suele ser, fuentes mal filtradas, pon fotos, y mas datos para que sea mas fasil ayudarte

saludos


----------



## vanore (Jul 15, 2010)

Bueno aver te explico,lo alimento con un transformador 15+15 con punto medio de 3 amperios,es un gabinete de plastico el que use,despues pondre fotos del circuito aver que opinan


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 19, 2011)

como va? con el tda2050 tira 30W en 4Ohms? cuanto tirara en 8?


----------



## KarLos! (Feb 19, 2011)

AndyMetal fijate en el datasheet hay viene toda la info.



> DESCRIPTION
> The TDA 2050 is a monolithic integrated circuit in
> Pentawatt package, intended for use as an audio
> class AB audio amplifier. Thanks to its high power
> ...


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 13, 2011)

para alimentar el 2040 se pueden usar dos fuentes de pc unidas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2011)

A una fuente de PC hacele un puente rectificador con 4 díodos rápidos de 3 Amperes donde son las salidas del transformador para las partes de +/- 12 Volts.

O sea que además de las salidas que ya tiene de + y - 12 , vos le hacés otras nuevas sin tocar nada de la fuente. Le colocas sus dos capacitores de 1.000 uF por *35 Volts*.

Esas salidas te van a quedar de +/-22 Volts mas o menos.

Ojo que esa fuente trabaja con 310 V y los capacitores grandotes quedan cargados aunque esté apagada.

Fijate por aquí :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/142174/ _ 
Saludos !


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 13, 2011)

muy complicado lo dejo para cuando sea mas grande y tenga mas experiencia jaja, mejor me dedico a hacer unos tda 2005 que son muy faciles. gracias dosmetros por contestar tan rapido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2011)

De nada che 

Hacete un puente con con el 2005 o con dos 2003 que funcionan con los 12 V de la fuente de PC 

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 13, 2011)

Agustinw dijo:


> muy complicado lo dejo para cuando sea mas grande y tenga mas experiencia jaja, mejor me dedico a hacer unos tda 2005 que son muy faciles. gracias dosmetros por contestar tan rapido



Con esa fuente que propone DOSME el 2040 tiraría lindo, ademas que tendría buena reserva de corriente.


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 14, 2011)

si s justo lo que pensaba un 2005 con sus 2 salidas en puente, tengo un ampli echo con tda 2003 y es asqueroso igual le voy a echar una ojeada a una fuente de pc a ver como es eso.tengo una generica barata de 5a en 12v



DOSMETROS dijo:


> A una fuente de PC hacele un puente rectificador con 4 díodos rápidos de 3 Amperes donde son las salidas del transformador para las partes de +/- 12 Volts



ya consegui 4 diodos uf5408 y los capacitores de 1000uf 36v
aqui va el puente rectificador?




y te agradeceria muchisimo si me prodrias hacer una especie de diagrama simple que me indique como conectar los diodos y los capacitores a donde conectarlos y ¿donde tendria que conectar luego el ampli?
saludos y desde ya gracias


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 15, 2011)

Buenoi aviso que ya pude poner el puente rectificador con todos sus chiches y las lecturas de voltaje son:

de -12 a +12 52v  osea que seria +/-25 volt lo que se pasa bastante como para un tda 2040 ¿con un 2050 con refrigeracion forzada funcionaria bien? 

aviso la fuente esta es una generica bien barata y en su salidas de 12v sin modificar dice 5 amp max
gracias


----------



## Diego German (Abr 15, 2011)

Agustinw dijo:
			
		

> de -12 a +12 *52v osea que seria +/-25 volt* lo que se pasa bastante como para un tda 2040 ¿con un 2050 con refrigeracion forzada funcionaria bien?
> 
> aviso la fuente esta es una generica bien barata y en su salidas de 12v sin modificar dice 5 amp max
> gracias



Trata de bajar el voltaje a por lo menos +-22volts para que opere de modo mas seguro, otra cosa serian +-26volts con lo que sobrepasas el valor de voltaje maximo  yo en particular te recomiendo que no lo pruebes con esa tension ...

saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2011)

El LM1875 *que funciona en la misma plaqueta* soporta hasta 30 + 30 

El TDA2050 hasta 25 + 25.

Seguramente esa fuente baje a 20 + 20 cuando le pidas potencia ya que no está regulada.

Pero no le pruebes el TDA2040 porque de te va a hacer humo.

Te felicito por tu fuentecita che 

Saludos !


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 16, 2011)

Gracias DOSMETROS no lo hubiera hecho sin tu ayuda voy a ver eso del lm 1875 aver despues como queda.
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2011)

De nada che , te animaste  , cuando estés más canchero vamos a regular esa fuente 

Saludos !


----------



## T0RR3S (Jul 4, 2011)

joako666 dijo:


> Aqui esta el pcb del doblador de tensión para no tener que usar transformador con tap central
> 
> saludos



o*Y*e carnal los diodos *QU*e aparecen 
en el articulo de cuales son
??


----------



## chacarock (Jul 6, 2011)

T0RR3S dijo:


> o*Y*e carnal los diodos *QU*e aparecen
> en el articulo de cuales son
> ??


 
*1n5408*

es el que yo use para un transformador de 6 amperes y 12 voltios

saludos


----------



## mely0018 (Ago 8, 2012)

Con este modelo de amplificador (TDA2040) directamente tengo que conectar el transformador de 12+12 4 amperes a la placa? O sea, no será necesario una fuente aparte o sí? Si la necesita, podrían pasarme un modelo con los componentes que necesito?

Otra cosa, como notarán, soy novata en esto, y no entendí en donde debo colocar el potenciometro para el volumen y cuál debería comprar.

Espero su respuesta. Gracias


----------



## zorrux (Ago 8, 2012)

No.

El transformador te da corriente  alterna y eso no puedes colocar a la placa del 2040 ,necesitas necesariamente  un circuito rectificador formado por diodos  y condensadores electroliticos  para obtener  corriente continua con valores positivo y negativo.

En el buscador pon : Fuentes de alimentacion para audio  para entender cabalmente el tema.


----------



## LeoBecker (Ene 12, 2013)

hola me quiero armar una potencia que consiste de 2 tda2050 y 2 tda2040... compré un trafo de 18+18, 5 A .. podré alimentar los 4 amplificadores con este transformador?? 

formulo la pregunta de otra forma:
Despues del rectificado y filtrado obtengo los +-24v que me sirven para los tda2050, pero como hago para obtener además los +-18 para los tda2040 provenientes del mismo transformador?


----------



## MemphisJr (Ene 12, 2013)

pudes usar un regulador de voltaje(creo) para los +- 18 y de qu se podria alimentar los 4 amplis de alli e pude pero necesitarias muchos faradios.

saludos,corrijanme si estoy mal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2013)

LeoBecker dijo:


> hola me quiero armar una potencia que consiste de 2 tda2050 y 2 tda2040... compré un trafo de 18+18, 5 A .. podré alimentar los 4 amplificadores con este transformador??
> 
> formulo la pregunta de otra forma:
> Despues del rectificado y filtrado obtengo los +-24v que me sirven para los tda2050, pero como hago para obtener además los +-18 para los tda2040 provenientes del mismo transformador?


 
Te comviene poner *todos* TDA2050 o mejor aún LM1875 

Y con 5 Amperes no creo que puedas darle máximo volumen . . .


----------



## LeoBecker (Ene 12, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te comviene poner *todos* TDA2050 o mejor aún LM1875
> 
> Y con 5 Amperes no creo que puedas darle máximo volumen . . .



queres decír que necesitaría mas Amperes? que pasaria si le doy rosca con el volumen?
Ya compré los tda2050 y 40, asi que voy a ver como puedo solucionarlo, de lo contrario no quedara otra que comprar otro ampli para reemplazar los tda2040 como dijiste..
(elegí tda2040 para 4 parlantitos de 5w 4Ω c/u, la idea era ponerle 2 en serie por cada tda2040, me pareció que los tda2050 le quedan muy grandes. me equivoco?)
Gracias por la respuesta!

MemphisJr Gracias voy a ver que regulador me puede servir para 18v como ponerlo para obtener +18v y -18v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2013)

El tema es que la vas a complicar mas con los reguladores , que poniendo directamente 4 TDA2050. 

El TDA2050 podés usarlo a poca potencia como vos querés con esos parlantitos.

Mas adelante podés poner los TDA2050 en puente y tener MUY buena potencia en estereo.

Fijate por aqui :

Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs 

Saludos !


----------



## LeoBecker (Ene 12, 2013)

Tenés razon, le mando los 4 tda2050 entonces.
Ahora, seguna el post que me pasaste el tda2050 da 22w con 8 ohm de carga, si le conecto 2 parlantitos de 5w 4ohm en serie a cada tda quedaria 22w del tda para 10w de los parlantes (el doble de potencia), por este motivo tengo que bajar la potencia del amplificador? o lo puedo usar igual sin dañar los parlantes??

De ser así, como bajo la ganancia del tda2050?

gracias Dosmetros por tus respuestas y perdoná mis reiteradas preguntas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2013)

Si pasás la potencia máxima de los parlantes , se rompen.

Para que den menor potencia se les baja el volumen con un potenciómetro


----------

